# Any one planning to apply for a Job Seeker visa - Lets do it together from Chennai



## Gannuboy

Hello Folks,

Any one planning to apply for a Job Seeker visa - Lets do it together from Chennai. I am planning to start the process very soon on my own. Anyone wanna join hands and move together?

Regards
Ganesh


----------



## vindvg

I am in Bangalore and I am also planning to apply for job-seeker visa. Please let me know if you have started the process.


----------



## rayshaumik

*Job Seeker's Visa-Germany*

I am thinking of applying for the Job seeker's Visa. I am based in Chennai as well.

Do you guys think, 6 months is enough to find a job there?

Kindly let me know to help me make my decision.

Thanks in advance


----------



## nitinsg

vindvg said:


> I am in Bangalore and I am also planning to apply for job-seeker visa. Please let me know if you have started the process.


Hi,
Even I am planing to apply for it, I think it would help all of us if we get together.
We need to get connected...


----------



## nitinsg

Gannuboy said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Any one planning to apply for a Job Seeker visa - Lets do it together from Chennai. I am planning to start the process very soon on my own. Anyone wanna join hands and move together?
> 
> Regards
> Ganesh


Hi ganesh,
I am from bangalore, Even i wanna walk the way you are going.
I think team work will work out the best, Lets get connected??

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## nitinsg

rayshaumik said:


> I am thinking of applying for the Job seeker's Visa. I am based in Chennai as well.
> 
> Do you guys think, 6 months is enough to find a job there?
> 
> Kindly let me know to help me make my decision.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi,
The perfect answer for your questions is to be answered by a person who has already got the visa n staying in germany, actually even i was planning for the same. It would help all of us who are looking for same thing, we should get connected and have a team work session.

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## sjagan

Hi Ganesh, 

This is Jagan from Chennai. I am planning to apply for Germany Skilled Job Seeker Visa: Temporary Residence Permit For Up To 6 Months .Hope you have started the process.Can you help me out with the process.

Regards,
Jagan


----------



## wh0ru

Hey guys can any of you please help on this thread /expats/germany-expat-forum-expats-living-germany/158310-german-work-visa.html


----------



## sweetginger

have you guys really given a deep thought about Job seeker visa? Please read through my other post where I shared my opinion about this visa. Do your research before pack your bags.


----------



## hurtled

Hi, 

I am planning to apply for German Job Seeker Visa and I am from Bangalore. Please let me know if anyone is interested and yet to start the process. I will be glad to meet a new friend.

Thanks, 
Harish.A


----------



## nitinsg

*Jsv*



hurtled said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for German Job Seeker Visa and I am from Bangalore. Please let me know if anyone is interested and yet to start the process. I will be glad to meet a new friend.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harish.A


Hi Harish,
M from bangalore too. As we aren't allowed to share our personal details, you can PM me for further talks.


Rgrds,
Nitin


----------



## likith_jogi

@Bros

i'm from bangalore too, we can get together at one place and we can have a chat.

or

pm me ur chat id's, i will ping you back

my gtalk and yahoo id are same as my expatforum id 

-
Likith


----------



## hurtled

@nitinsg, @likit_jogi. 

Thanks for the reply. M gmail id is same as my user id, you are welcome to drop me a mail. I have added you to my contacts, but I am not sure how to send a private message. 

Thanks,
Harish.A


----------



## Nadane

*visa refused*



Gannuboy said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Any one planning to apply for a Job Seeker visa - Lets do it together from Chennai. I am planning to start the process very soon on my own. Anyone wanna join hands and move together?
> 
> Regards
> Ganesh



i appiled on 24 /6/2013 .....my application has refused due to ……The information submitted regarding the justification for the purpose and conditions of the intended stay was not reliable. am planning to do appeal or again new application .

cheers
nadane


----------



## likith_jogi

@ Nadane-

Those German ******s are rejecting everyone's visa. They are just making money
Dont apply for visa . Start applying for Jobs.

Stsrt Here Job Listings (EU) - Make it in Germany

JOBBÖRSE der Bundesagentur für Arbeit - Deutschlands größtes Online-Jobportal

Translate your Resume to German, send English and German CV to Employers.

Lemmme know if u need any help.

Use Google chrome for translating, the best browser ever.

-
Likith


----------



## nitinsg

likith_jogi said:


> @ Nadane-
> 
> Those German ******s are rejecting everyone's visa. They are just making money
> Dont apply for visa . Start applying for Jobs.
> 
> Stsrt Here Job Listings (EU) - Make it in Germany
> 
> JOBBÖRSE der Bundesagentur für Arbeit - Deutschlands größtes Online-Jobportal
> 
> Translate your Resume to German, send English and German CV to Employers.
> 
> Lemmme know if u need any help.
> 
> Use Google chrome for translating, the best browser ever.
> 
> -
> Likith



Hi,
Any particular reason why its getting rejected, I suppose its not done purposely.
all we can do is hope for the best, anyways can you help me as how to convert english CV to German CV?


Thanks in advance,
Nitin


----------



## likith_jogi

Let me know, What all documents you had submitted for Job Seekers Visa?

Google Translate will work fine for translating your resume.

Translate it line by line.


----------



## nitinsg

likith_jogi said:


> Let me know, What all documents you had submitted for Job Seekers Visa?
> 
> Google Translate will work fine for translating your resume.
> 
> Translate it line by line.



Hi,
If you asking me I am yet to submit the application, waiting for funds
I had question about word document to be converted.
I did ping u in gtalk but no reply.


Regards,
Nitin


----------



## likith_jogi

nitinsg said:


> Hi,
> If you asking me I am yet to submit the application, waiting for funds
> I had question about word document to be converted.
> I did ping u in gtalk but no reply.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Nitin



Sorry Bro, i didn't get any message in Gtalk.
its better if you convert your resume, cover letter and apply for visa.
when are you going to apply for visa. have you got the accommodation in germany?

my gtalk id is likithjogi


-
Likith


----------



## hurtled

Hi Nadane, 

Thanks for posting your experience. 

I would like to know what was the purpose and intent you stated in your SOP. 

It would be great if you can give us details of our SOP. 

Thanks,
Harish.A


----------



## khaleel955

Hi dear , I have already started the process with Y-axis kindly get in touch with me via PM


----------



## nitinsg

likith_jogi said:


> Sorry Bro, i didn't get any message in Gtalk.
> its better if you convert your resume, cover letter and apply for visa.
> when are you going to apply for visa. have you got the accommodation in germany?
> 
> my gtalk id is likithjogi
> 
> 
> -
> Likith



Hi,
I did send you but now I have sent it again, do check and reply.
I haven't booked as of now but ill do it shortly, about applying for visa i guess after 20th of july, How about you?


Regards,
Nitin


----------



## koushik282003

Hi Guys,

This is Koushik from kolkata. I am also interested to apply the same. Please let me know the process/steps in detailed.

- Koushik


----------



## sweetginger

As I stated before it is good idea to apply for Jobs while in India. It works too. There are current openings for IT Admins, Perl and web developers. PM for more details.


----------



## koushik282003

Hi,

Great !!!. It's nice to know that it works. I have almost 8 years experiences of Java/J2EE (web developer). Can you please let me know what are the detailed steps to follow ? I have already posted my resume in make it Germany web portal but not getting any response. Can you please guide me ? thanks for your help.


----------



## koushik282003

Thanks for the link. I have posted my resume over there.


----------



## ines2013

*Pls don't use google translator*



likith_jogi said:


> Let me know, What all documents you had submitted for Job Seekers Visa?
> 
> Google Translate will work fine for translating your resume.
> 
> Translate it line by line.



Hi Likith,

I don't mean to discourage you, but I don't think it's such a good idea to use the Google Translator to translate your CV. German companies to my experience are very picky when it gets to correct writing and grammar, be it in German or English. It's likely the first and foremost reason applications get rejected. With an automatic translator there are bound to be at least some grammar mistakes. 
It's a good idea however, to add a german translation of your CV (don't forget to state that you are just learning German otherwise the company may switch to german language in a phone interview simply to see how good your German is). Maybe you can find a German exchange student at your local university who could look over your (google-translated) CV or even translate it for you. 
Maybe it helps to consider your CV as a first example of the quality work you are going to offer to your future employer.

Good luck with your job search!
Ines


----------



## Gattuidt

rayshaumik said:


> I am thinking of applying for the Job seeker's Visa. I am based in Chennai as well.
> 
> Do you guys think, 6 months is enough to find a job there?
> 
> Kindly let me know to help me make my decision.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi, if know German 6 months is more enough.


----------



## Gattuidt

Hi any one applying from a.p. please come chat with me.


----------



## ashish475

Hi Harish,

I am from bangalore and planning to apply for job seeker visa too. Have you started the process already?


----------



## lakshmi_sfdc

Hi Ganesh/ Nitin 

If you have already started the process of applying on own...would you mind guiding me ..I am from Hyderabad.


----------



## nitinsg

*Hi*



lakshmi_sfdc said:


> Hi Ganesh/ Nitin
> 
> If you have already started the process of applying on own...would you mind guiding me ..I am from Hyderabad.



Hi lakshmi, 
I have almost finished the documents part, My next step is to schedule the interview. you can PM me.


----------



## ks00235

sweetginger said:


> have you guys really given a deep thought about Job seeker visa? Please read through my other post where I shared my opinion about this visa. Do your research before pack your bags.


hi sweetginger,
I am karthik from chennai. i ve just finished my masters in uk and returned home. have done my masters in biomedical engineering. while i was in the uk i applied for jobs n germany and got a invitation letter from a hospital in germany to take up interview on jan 13th and since its an interview i tot job seekers would be the right visa for me. what is your opinion on this. please do let me know 

thanks


----------



## ks00235

lakshmi_sfdc said:


> Hi Ganesh/ Nitin
> 
> If you have already started the process of applying on own...would you mind guiding me ..I am from Hyderabad.


Dear lakshmi, 
i am karthik from chennai, i read that u r from hyderabad and that confirms me that chennai is the place where u r supposed to submit your job seekers visa application. have you started your process yet? please do let me know. also to get personal message preference in this forum you need to post 5 messages in any of the forum topics

thanks
karthi


----------



## Gannuboy

Hello Folks,

Just gone thru this thread, I was not able to be active due to some personal reasons. I am yet to start the documentation but my plan is on. Need to start asap!


----------



## Gannuboy

nitinsg said:


> Hi lakshmi,
> I have almost finished the documents part, My next step is to schedule the interview. you can PM me.


Hi Nitin,

Thanks for the message. My id is same as my title followed by gmail


----------



## Gannuboy

khaleel955 said:


> Hi dear , I have already started the process with Y-axis kindly get in touch with me via PM


Hi Khaleel, Hope you are doing well, how did the visa stuff go with Y axis? Did you got your visa?


----------



## Gannuboy

Nadane said:


> i appiled on 24 /6/2013 .....my application has refused due to ……The information submitted regarding the justification for the purpose and conditions of the intended stay was not reliable. am planning to do appeal or again new application .
> 
> cheers
> nadane


Hey Nadane, did you apply again?


----------



## Gannuboy

likith_jogi said:


> Let me know, What all documents you had submitted for Job Seekers Visa?
> 
> Google Translate will work fine for translating your resume.
> 
> Translate it line by line.


Likith, did you get your visa done? thanks for your thoughts here!


----------



## Gannuboy

ks00235 said:


> Dear lakshmi,
> i am karthik from chennai, i read that u r from hyderabad and that confirms me that chennai is the place where u r supposed to submit your job seekers visa application. have you started your process yet? please do let me know. also to get personal message preference in this forum you need to post 5 messages in any of the forum topics
> 
> thanks
> karthi


Karthi, how do we get the PM option?


----------



## satm

Hey guys,

I am also trying for abroad. Could you please let me know if you guys got it processed.

Thanks
Sathya


----------



## ks00235

satm said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am also trying for abroad. Could you please let me know if you guys got it processed.
> 
> Thanks
> Sathya


Hello. When are you planning to apply? 

Karthik


----------



## likith_jogi

satm said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am also trying for abroad. Could you please let me know if you guys got it processed.
> 
> Thanks
> Sathya


only few people have been succesfull in getting job seekers visa. its better to learn german language before applying the visa.

it is now more tough to get visa than before, now we need to show funds for staying in germany, this was not there before.


----------



## ks00235

likith_jogi said:


> only few people have been succesfull in getting job seekers visa. its better to learn german language before applying the visa.
> 
> it is now more tough to get visa than before, now we need to show funds for staying in germany, this was not there before.


Hello, 

Even if we provide 'verpflichtungserklärung', should we show funds towards the Visa in form of 'Sperrkonto' ?

thanks


----------



## likith_jogi

ks00235,

if you have verpflichtungserklärung, then no need to show the funds.


----------



## ks00235

likith_jogi said:


> ks00235,
> 
> if you have verpflichtungserklärung, then no need to show the funds.


Thanks, 
Just one more question. I know I have seen this question in other threads but no one has given a proper answer to it. 

I am a Graduate from a Uk university and am a fresher who passed this year in September. 

Are freshers eligible for Job seekers Visa?

Regards
Karthikeyan


----------



## likith_jogi

job seekers visa is for people with 2+ years of experience in specific category. ex: IT


----------



## ks00235

likith_jogi said:


> job seekers visa is for people with 2+ years of experience in specific category. ex: IT


Could you tell me from which source you have got this information from? 

thanks


----------



## likith_jogi

http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/3680654/Daten/2700338/download_visa_InfosheetJobseekers.pdf

If u need further info check the same website or please call up the consulate

Regards


----------



## feellikeneo

Hi Expats,

This is my first post in expatforum and its great to see tons of information available.
I am planning to apply for job seeking visa. I am based from Chennai and have 7+ yrs of experience in IT.

I just now started contacting Y axis, Chennai and SB International, Kolkatta. Is there anyone who has approached these consultancies. The reviews I see about Y axis makes me scary 

Has anyone applied this visa on their own and had success ?

Best Regards!!


----------



## poolla.srikanth

*Hi ganesh*



Gannuboy said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Any one planning to apply for a Job Seeker visa - Lets do it together from Chennai. I am planning to start the process very soon on my own. Anyone wanna join hands and move together?
> 
> Regards
> Ganesh


Hi Ganesh,

Its awesome hearing from a guy in Chennai applying for German Job Seeker. I am planning to apply from Chennai and would like to join with you as part of the application process. Please get in touch further if you are already started with the stuff.

-
Srikanth


----------



## harsheys

poolla.srikanth said:


> Hi Ganesh,
> 
> Its awesome hearing from a guy in Chennai applying for German Job Seeker. I am planning to apply from Chennai and would like to join with you as part of the application process. Please get in touch further if you are already started with the stuff.
> 
> -
> Srikanth


Hi guys!

Trust you've been doing very well. I'm new to the forum.. Can you please direct me to some websites that give more information about migrating to Europe/Germany? I have a relative in Norway.. Are there job sponsorships available??


----------

